# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Cool musical instrument

## shauck

Check out this cool clip. It's meant to be an invented musical instrument made of tractor parts and stuff. Apparently it's a hoax but it's still really awesome anyway.  Extraordinaire Instrument de musique Extraordinary Music Instr - Video

----------


## Belair_Boy

> Apparently it's a hoax but it's still really awesome anyway.

  
This is a clip removed from the context of its original source and sent winging around the Internet accompanied by a fictitious
explanation of its origins. The device depicted in this video does not exist, at the University of Iowa or anywhere else.  
It's an example of a computer-animated music video, this one entitled "Pipe Dream" and taken from one of several similar segments 
on a DVD produced by Animusic.  Animusic 
There is also a real time animated version of this instrument used as an ATI graphics card demo where the user can move around the instrument as it plays, Also very cool.  :Smilie:

----------


## christian1985

that is so cool, there is no way it could have been real though lol just makes you want to dance  :Smilie:

----------

